# What detergent to use for cleaning rat fleece and hammocks?



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I use primarily fleece for my rats and am currently using Tide "free and clear" (I think it's called) and it's dye and perfume free. What are other rat safe options that have no smell and clean really well? And that also gets smell out of fleece really well too since there's always still a slight ratty/pee smell when I sniff clean/dryed fleece after washing. (I also throw in a splash of bleach into the wash too, forgot to mention)


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Try using soaps that are used for cleaning baby clothes, yes it is sometimes to remove the pee smell,,I have 3 boys, and it does get a little over powering, I also line the bottom of the cage with cardboard, score the top-side, all the best.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

It is near impossible to get the ammonia smell out of fleece. I tried about everything I read on websites talking about washing diapers...eek. Urine forms crystals that cling to fabric very well, and out of all the fabrics, the fibers in fleece are the ones that can trap the crystals the best. The best I ever washed the fleece or liners (a mat I cut to fit and made out of polyester, same as fleece) is to use my sanitizing cycle. The sanitizing cycle kills all the germs that transform the urine into ammonia, also get the ammonia already there out much better. I sometimes add chlorhexidine to a prewash too. I always do two rinses. Anyway, I'm done doing it as it takes 3 hours from start to finish, and in the end it still won't be as clean as simply using litter. If you decide to stick with fleece or any other liners, the best you can do is to change the liners every other days and WASH them IMMEDUATLY. By washing them immediately, you stop the germs from transforming the urine into ammonia crystals. And yes I also tried enzymes based products, didn't do much of a difference except leaving a strong scent behind that made my rats sneeze for days.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just use Era with Oxidizers. It's not baby quality, but it gets the majority of the smell out. There will always be a slight scent, especially with boys.

If the detergent leaves a perfume scent, let it air out before you put it in there with them.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

The smell really isn't an issue so far, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one who hasn't been able to get it fully out lol. I honestly can't smell it unless I stick my nose right up to it to sniff after a wash. I'm mostly wondering about how actually clean it is and safe with what detergent I use or if there was a better one out there. I was thinking of using the Arm and Hammer one eventually and with a splash of bleach? Or maybe there's a different brand out there that seems to work better?

Just curious what everyone else has used in the past and how they worked out. All my boys are neutered so that might make a difference too, and the rest are girls (one spayed, and the rest not).


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I used to dump baking soda and peroxide on them... seemed to help a bit. But honestly I've been doing the same thing since around three to six months into rat ownership, and all of my personal rats have made it past 2.5 years with flying colors.

I actually kind of like the smell of "clean" rat laundry.


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I use Purex Free & Clear. It's for people with sensitive skin, so it doesn't have any irritants, perfumes, or dyes in it. I also have a clothes line in my backyard, so I usually just dry all my rat stuff outside as long as it isn't raining or snowing or freezing outside. xP


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I use Arm & Hammer Clear liquid detergent with no scent added. It seems to help to add 1/2 cup vinegar to the wash.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I agree with Minky, I always use vinegar when I wash my liners.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Ratloved said:


> I agree with Minky, I always use vinegar when I wash my liners.


If you wait 1 week and smell the liner you used vinegar on, you will notice that the smell never went away completely but was just masked by the vinegar for a while. Plus rats can smell hundreds of times better than us.


----------



## Cbig (12 mo ago)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I used to dump baking soda and peroxide on them... seemed to help a bit. But honestly I've been doing the same thing since around three to six months into rat ownership, and all of my personal rats have made it past 2.5 years with flying colors.
> 
> I actually kind of like the smell of "clean" rat laundry.


Baking soda is extremely detrimental even poisonous to rats. Vinegar water solution is best. If needed small amount of dawn dish soap helps. Make sure everything is completely dry. High heat water high heat dry.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

Add a cup of vinegar in with the soap. I find it reduces the smell by a large percent.


----------

